# محتاجة مساعدة ارجوكم ان تدلوني للطريق الصحيح



## miro13 (7 مارس 2010)

انا فتاة عمرى 27 سنة تعرفت على شاب مسيحي وعمره 27 سنة ونحن نعرف بعض من 8 سنوات، وتقدم لختطبتي من اهلي ولكنهم يرفضونه بشدة وانا اريده واسباب الرفض هو زواج اخته من شاب مسلم و(لا يحاسب الإنسان على ذنب لم يرتكبه، وإرادة الله أقوى من كل شيء)و ان الشاب كان خاطب من فتاة قبل 3 سنوات و قام بفسخ خطوبته و ان دخله الشهري لا يكفي علما بانه يعمل في مجال تركيب الاحجار الكريمة ويقتضي راتب مناسب، حاولت ان اقنع اهلي ولكن للاسف فشلت وانا لا اريد ان اخسر من احب، وقد لجئت للكنيسة و سيادة المطران وشرحت له الظروف و عندما تكلم سيادة المطران مع اهلي بدوا بتهديدي بان يقوموا بايذاء الشاب وانه يتحداهم ولكن كل ما في الامر اننا نريد بعضنا ونريد الزواج بسحب مشيئة الرب هل اخرج معه واتزوجه بدون رضى اهلي ام ماذا افعل ارجوكوم اريد مساعدة، وعلما بانني قلت لاهلي بانني لن اتزوج غيره ولكن للاسف الكل يرفضه للاسباب التي ذكرتها وانه لا يناسبهم من حيث المجتمع الطبقي الذي لن نأخذ منه شيئا سوف يبقى والمال والجاه والكلام الذي لا يقنعني لانني لا اهتم مثلهم للمال بل اريد ان اكون سعيدة في حياتي مع الشريك الذي اختاره قلبي، وقاموا بالرد للشاب بالرفض دون ان يعلموني بذلك....


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 مارس 2010)

انا مش عارف اقول ايه فى موقف زى ده ..
بس انتى ارمى همومك على ربنا وقولى لاب اعترافك .. وليدبر الله الاصلح ليكى
انتظرى ايد ربنا​


----------



## Fady_1 (7 مارس 2010)

miro13 قال:


> انا فتاة عمرى 27 سنة تعرفت على شاب مسيحي وعمره 27 سنة ونحن نعرف بعض من 8 سنوات، وتقدم لختطبتي من اهلي ولكنهم يرفضونه بشدة وانا اريده واسباب الرفض هو زواج اخته من شاب مسلم و(لا يحاسب الإنسان على ذنب لم يرتكبه، وإرادة الله أقوى من كل شيء)و ان الشاب كان خاطب من فتاة قبل 3 سنوات و قام بفسخ خطوبته و ان دخله الشهري لا يكفي علما بانه يعمل في مجال تركيب الاحجار الكريمة ويقتضي راتب مناسب، حاولت ان اقنع اهلي ولكن للاسف فشلت وانا لا اريد ان اخسر من احب، وقد لجئت للكنيسة و سيادة المطران وشرحت له الظروف و عندما تكلم سيادة المطران مع اهلي بدوا بتهديدي بان يقوموا بايذاء الشاب وانه يتحداهم ولكن كل ما في الامر اننا نريد بعضنا ونريد الزواج بسحب مشيئة الرب هل اخرج معه واتزوجه بدون رضى اهلي ام ماذا افعل ارجوكوم اريد مساعدة، وعلما بانني قلت لاهلي بانني لن اتزوج غيره ولكن للاسف الكل يرفضه للاسباب التي ذكرتها وانه لا يناسبهم من حيث المجتمع الطبقي الذي لن نأخذ منه شيئا سوف يبقى والمال والجاه والكلام الذي لا يقنعني لانني لا اهتم مثلهم للمال بل اريد ان اكون سعيدة في حياتي مع الشريك الذي اختاره قلبي، وقاموا بالرد للشاب بالرفض دون ان يعلموني بذلك....


 
يا ميرو أسمحيلى لدى بعض الاسئله 
هل لديه شقه


----------



## Fady_1 (7 مارس 2010)

miro13 قال:


> انا فتاة عمرى 27 سنة تعرفت على شاب مسيحي وعمره 27 سنة ونحن نعرف بعض من 8 سنوات، وتقدم لختطبتي من اهلي ولكنهم يرفضونه بشدة وانا اريده واسباب الرفض هو زواج اخته من شاب مسلم و(لا يحاسب الإنسان على ذنب لم يرتكبه، وإرادة الله أقوى من كل شيء)و ان الشاب كان خاطب من فتاة قبل 3 سنوات و قام بفسخ خطوبته و ان دخله الشهري لا يكفي علما بانه يعمل في مجال تركيب الاحجار الكريمة ويقتضي راتب مناسب، حاولت ان اقنع اهلي ولكن للاسف فشلت وانا لا اريد ان اخسر من احب، وقد لجئت للكنيسة و سيادة المطران وشرحت له الظروف و عندما تكلم سيادة المطران مع اهلي بدوا بتهديدي بان يقوموا بايذاء الشاب وانه يتحداهم ولكن كل ما في الامر اننا نريد بعضنا ونريد الزواج بسحب مشيئة الرب هل اخرج معه واتزوجه بدون رضى اهلي ام ماذا افعل ارجوكوم اريد مساعدة، وعلما بانني قلت لاهلي بانني لن اتزوج غيره ولكن للاسف الكل يرفضه للاسباب التي ذكرتها وانه لا يناسبهم من حيث المجتمع الطبقي الذي لن نأخذ منه شيئا سوف يبقى والمال والجاه والكلام الذي لا يقنعني لانني لا اهتم مثلهم للمال بل اريد ان اكون سعيدة في حياتي مع الشريك الذي اختاره قلبي، وقاموا بالرد للشاب بالرفض دون ان يعلموني بذلك....


 
وكيف تعرفيه من 8 سنوات وبرغم من كده قام بخطوبة غيرك من 3 سنوات ؟؟

وأسف على الاسئله


----------



## miro13 (7 مارس 2010)

fady_1 قال:


> وكيف تعرفيه من 8 سنوات وبرغم من كده قام بخطوبة غيرك من 3 سنوات ؟؟
> 
> وأسف على الاسئله


 

ابدا ما في مشكلة في الاسئلة وشكرا لدخولك، بالنسبة لسؤال الشقة لا، وقام بخطبة غيري من اسباب اهلي حاول التقدم من اهلي ولكن الرفض كان هو الجواب، لذا قررنا ان نفترق ولكن لم يستطيع ان يعيش مع تلك الفتاة، وبعدها رجعت علاقتنا


----------



## انت الفادي (7 مارس 2010)

*ليس للمسيحية دخل بمثل هذه المشاكل عزيزتي
المسيحية تدعوا الي المحبة و التواضع 
فمتطلبات اهلك او ما يطلبه الاهل من مؤهلات للزواج ليس لها دخل بالمسيحية بل بمستوي المعيشة و امنيات ارضية.
موضوع ان اخته تزوجت من مسلم فهذا موضوع ايضا لا يمت للمسيحية بصلة لان المسيحية تطلب من الانسان ان يحب كل انسان حتي عدوه 
فهذه التصرفات ليست مسيحية و بذلك يمكن حلها بالنظرة الشمولية للمسيحية اي لو طبق اهلك المحبة و التواضع المطلوبين في المسيحية لما حدث كل ما حدث.
*


----------



## miro13 (7 مارس 2010)

انت الفادي قال:


> *ليس للمسيحية دخل بمثل هذه المشاكل عزيزتي*
> *المسيحية تدعوا الي المحبة و التواضع *
> *فمتطلبات اهلك او ما يطلبه الاهل من مؤهلات للزواج ليس لها دخل بالمسيحية بل بمستوي المعيشة و امنيات ارضية.*
> *موضوع ان اخته تزوجت من مسلم فهذا موضوع ايضا لا يمت للمسيحية بصلة لان المسيحية تطلب من الانسان ان يحب كل انسان حتي عدوه *
> *فهذه التصرفات ليست مسيحية و بذلك يمكن حلها بالنظرة الشمولية للمسيحية اي لو طبق اهلك المحبة و التواضع المطلوبين في المسيحية لما حدث كل ما حدث.*


 

عفوا ولكن هل تعني ان المسيحية لا تتدخل بمثل هذه المشاكل؟؟؟ انا اريد ان اعرف ماذا افعل مع اهلي، هل ترضى المسيحية ان اهرب وان اتزوج منه بدون معرفة اهلي،،، هل هذا مسموح ام لا،، انا انسانة مسيحية و لا اريد ان اقوم بخطئة ضذ المسيحية وان اكون منبوذة فلا بد ان تكون هذه المشاكل لها دخل في المسيحية وان اكون مؤمنة ومواضبة على الايمان... انا عندما طلبت المساعدة لكي لا اخطىء وان اغضب ربي....


----------



## التواقة للجنة (7 مارس 2010)

*بصى ياحبيبتى
انا مش مسيحية مسلمة يعنى 
بس انا رأيى انك مش ينفع ابدا تتجوزى من غير رضاء اهلك مهما كانت الديانة او الملة 
فعلا المسيحية ولا اى دين اخر لية علاقة بالموضوع دة مشكلتك مشكلة اجتماعية وعاطفية ومااظنش ان اى دين بيشجع على اللى بتفكرى فية افتكرى اهلك عملوا قد اية عشانك حرام تعملى فيهم كدة 
طمنينى عليكى فى اقرب وقت وربنا معاكى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2010)

*أبنتى, الزواج هو علاقة بين أسرتين, وليس علاقة بين شخصين

ومن الخطأ أن يبدأ الزواج بمشاكل

فأنه قد يصمد أيام أو شهور أو سنين

لكنه لن يصمد إلى الأبد

لذا فأنا أقول لك بمشاعر أب: لا تغامرى, فهذه حياتك بالكامل, واخضعى لرأى أسرتك وصلى أن يرسل لك الرب الشخص المناسب والذى تقبله أسرتك

ربنا يكون معاك *


----------



## ميرنا (7 مارس 2010)

> وقد لجئت للكنيسة و سيادة المطران وشرحت له الظروف و عندما تكلم سيادة  المطران





> لا ترضى المسيحية ان اهرب وان اتزوج منه بدون معرفة اهلي،،، هل هذا مسموح ام  لا





> لا اريد ان اقوم بخطئة ضذ المسيحية وان اكون منبوذة





> كي لا اخطىء وان اغضب ربي....




لا تعليق


----------



## nerooo_jesus (7 مارس 2010)

لا رضى الاهل اهم حاجة صدقينى وعاوزة اقولك حاجة انا فاهمة انك هتقولى صعب اتخلى عنة وان فى محبة بينكم كبيرة اووى وانة شاب كويس جدا ومتصوريش تعيشى من غيرة بس لو حصل وتم الموضوع بدون رضى الاهل هتبنى سعادتك على تعاسة غيرك وهتقوم مشاكل كتير وهتبقى حياتك مش مستقرة نهائــى
صدقينى الاهل بيبقى ليهم وجهة نظر مش بتبقى باينة لينا بس بعد فترة بنعرف ان عندهم حق
سيبى امورك لربنـــــــا وقوليلة ياارب انا سايبة الموضوع بين ايديك لو شايفة ان فية خير ليا اكيد انت هتقدملى كل خير والموضوع هيتم لكن لو فضل الامر كدة يبقى دى ارادة ربنا جمب الاهل


----------



## bashaeran (7 مارس 2010)

*سلام المسيح 
اختي الفاضلة اسمحي لي بان اكتب لكي مقطع من الشعر اعتز به جدا *.
*  محبة الوالدين 
ما رضاء الله الا                                         في رضاء الوالدين 
ما بقاء الكون الا                                       بحـــــــنان الوالدين 
                  والدوا الانسان بعد الله اولى بالمحبة 
كل من يغضب اما                                    او ابا يغضب ربه 
فاحبوا ابويكم                                         لتعيشوا سعداء
وابذلوا روح فداءا                                       تجدوا خيرا جزاء*
*عزيزتي من حقك ان تختارى شريك حياتك ولكن الاهل لهم الحق عليك لانهم يخافون ولا يمنعون اي انهم يفرحون لفرحك ويحزنون لحزنك والله يكون معهم انا لست من  راييء معاتبت الاهل لكن يمكنك الصلاة لانها تساعدك لاتخاذ القرار الصائب والله يكون في عونك .*


----------



## epsalmos (7 مارس 2010)

*الاخت ميرو ...

سلام المسيح معاكى ...

هناك كثير من الامور فى الحياه لا نستطيع ان نعرف ما هو الوضع الامثل ... و ذلك لاننا بشر مهما على قدرنا !!!
لذلك ... لنجعل المسيح هو هدفنا الاول ... و يكون هو المقياس .. و على اساسه نبنى حياتنا فيكون هو حجر الزاويه !!
اختى ... صلى الى الهك .. اطلبيه ... ضعى مشكلتك بين يديه ... لا تضعى له الحلول ... 
اصرخى له ... اعلنى له عن ضعفك و احتياجك لتدخله
اطلبى منه ان يرشدك الى الطريق الصحيح
اطلبى منه ان يختار لكى الطريق الصحيح ...
اطلبى منه ان يبدأ هو المشوار و يكمله
هو ابوكى و هو اكثر واحد يعلم المناسب لكى !!
سلمى ارادتك له ...


ربنا معاكى و يرشدك للطريق الصحيح ...
فقط لا تنسى :
اكرم اباك و امك ...​*


----------



## alaakamel30 (8 مارس 2010)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح*
*أعتقد أنك قد طرحتى مشكلتك فى سؤال للبابا شنودة او القمص مكارى يونان على ما أذكر،او ربما هى صدفة بحتة وهنالك من تعيش نفس قصتك.*
*عزيزتى لا تجهدى نفسك فى سؤالنا لأن كل قصة ولها تفاصيلها الخاصة والتى لا يحكم عليها إلا أبطالها،أنا أندهش من سؤالك لنا وعندك الآب السماوى أقرب لكِ من نفسك،إذا كنتِ تتوسمين فينا الحكمة فهو منبعها وإن كنتِ تتوسمين فينا الموعظة الحسنة فكلماته هو حياة.*
*عزيزتى المتألمة ثقى أنه يعد دموعك دمعة دمعة،ثقى أنه يشعر ويتألم معك وأنه الصديق الألزق من الأخ.*
*فقط كل ما تستطيعين أن تفعليه أن ترتمى تحت أقدامه متخلية عن كل احمالك،فقط اعطيه الفرصة ان يحملها عوضا عنك،وبكل هدوء أعرضى عليه المشكلة لمرة واحدة وثقى أنه سمع صلاتك وأنه يدبر الصالح لكِ*

*فقط ثقى*
*إن آمنتى ترين مجد الله*

*سلام المسيح اترك لكِ*


----------



## Fady_1 (8 مارس 2010)

أنا مع الجميع هنا فى أن الموضوع وضع فى باب خطأ حيث وضع فى باب الاسئله والاجوبه المسيحيه وكان المفروض أن يوضع فى باب منتدى الاسره المسيحيه أو ركن الاجتماعيات حيث أنها مشكله إجتماعيه وليست دينيه 


[quote=miro13;1944840]ابدا ما في مشكلة في الاسئلة وشكرا لدخولك، بالنسبة لسؤال الشقة لا، وقام بخطبة غيري من اسباب اهلي حاول التقدم من اهلي ولكن الرفض كان هو الجواب، لذا قررنا ان نفترق ولكن لم يستطيع ان يعيش مع تلك الفتاة، وبعدها رجعت علاقتنا[/quote]

يا ميرو تلك عدة أسئله يجب أن تسأليها لنفسك وهى :-

ما هو تصرفك فى حالة أنه كان بالفعل تزوج من تلك الفتاه ؟
كم من الشباب تقدموا لكى فى تلك الفتره ورفضيتهم ولماذا ؟
أين ستسكنون وبكم من مرتبه القليل والتى ترينه مناسب ؟
كم سيتبقى من المرتب لو قررتم السكن فى إيجار وهل سيكفى للمعيشه ؟
ولو قررتم السكن عند أهله فما موقف أهله منكى ؟
ما يدريكى أن الفروق الطبقيه بينكم لا تكون مشكله فى المستقبل ؟
ما هى المشاكل التى ظهرت بينكم فى تلك الفتره الطويله ؟
ما هو الموقف الذى ربما توضعى فيه إن حدثت مشاكل بينكم بعد أن تكونى تركتى أهلك؟

أسئله كثيره تحتاج منكى لدراستها بشكل واقعى حتى لا تصدمى فى يوم من الايام وبخصوص سنك الذى كتبتيه فى أول مشاركه فلا تقلقى كل شيئ يدبره الرب وأنا أقدر قلقك هذا   
​


----------



## miro13 (8 مارس 2010)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس..

اود ان اشكر كل ما قام بالرد على مشكلتي، واشكركم على النصائح، يبدو انني كتبته في مكان غير مناسب واعتذر منكم جميعا...

الرب معكم دائما.... 
سلام المسيح 

*"الْمَزْرُوعُ بَيْنَ الشَّوْكِ هُوَ الَّذِي يَسْمَعُ الْكَلِمَةَ، وَهَمُّ هذَا الْعَالَمِ وَغُرُورُ الْغِنَى يَخْنُقَانِ الْكَلِمَةَ فَيَصِيرُ بِلاَ ثَمَرٍ" (إنجيل متى 13: 22)*

*"اَلصِّيتُ أَفْضَلُ مِنَ الْغِنَى الْعَظِيمِ، وَالنِّعْمَةُ الصَّالِحَةُ أَفْضَلُ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ وَالذَّهَبِ" (سفر الأمثال 22: 1)*


----------



## Fady_1 (8 مارس 2010)

miro13 قال:


> بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس..
> 
> اود ان اشكر كل ما قام بالرد على مشكلتي، واشكركم على النصائح، يبدو انني كتبته في مكان غير مناسب واعتذر منكم جميعا...
> 
> ...


 
أنا مقصدتش أزعلك يا ميرو صدقينى :smi411:


----------



## miro13 (8 مارس 2010)

Fady_1 قال:


> أنا مقصدتش أزعلك يا ميرو صدقينى :smi411:


 

لا يا فادي ابدا انا ما زعلت احنا كلنا عائلة واحدة بس انا كل ما في الامر انني اريد الزواج من الشخص الذي استطيع التفاهم معه وانا انسانة لا اقتنع بالزواج التقليدي ولا يناسب تفكيري ابدا فالشخص الذي اتكلم عنه انسان مثل اي انسان اخر لا ينقصه شيئا سوى الظروف التي يقع بها وهي لا تمنع ان يكون انسان يستحق التضحية كغيره من الناس فمال والجاه ليست كل شيء ممكن ان اتزوج انسان بمال وعائلة،  ولكن ما فائدتها اذا لم نستطيع التعامل مع بعضنا وان يكون تفكيري وقلبي لانسان اخر لا احب ان اظلم احد وان اكون في مثل هذه المواقف،،، وتاكد انني لا ازعل فلكل انسان رائه وتفكيره يختلف عن الاخر، لاكون صريحة اكثر معك انا انسانة لا تهمني المظاهر الكاذبة وال prestige


----------



## Strident (8 مارس 2010)

miro13 قال:


> لا يا فادي ابدا انا ما زعلت احنا كلنا عائلة واحدة بس انا كل ما في الامر انني اريد الزواج من الشخص الذي استطيع التفاهم معه وانا انسانة لا اقتنع بالزواج التقليدي ولا يناسب تفكيري ابدا فالشخص الذي اتكلم عنه انسان مثل اي انسان اخر لا ينقصه شيئا سوى الظروف التي يقع بها وهي لا تمنع ان يكون انسان يستحق التضحية كغيره من الناس فمال والجاه ليست كل شيء ممكن ان اتزوج انسان بمال وعائلة،  ولكن ما فائدتها اذا لم نستطيع التعامل مع بعضنا وان يكون تفكيري وقلبي لانسان اخر لا احب ان اظلم احد وان اكون في مثل هذه المواقف،،، وتاكد انني لا ازعل فلكل انسان رائه وتفكيره يختلف عن الاخر، لاكون صريحة اكثر معك انا انسانة لا تهمني المظاهر الكاذبة وال prestige



مفيش رد قاطع هاتخديه من هنا...لازم القرار ييجي منك و بعد دراسة دقيقة...احنا مانعرفش حالتك و مفيش حاجة اسمها حل عام لكل المشاكل...

لكن لازم تحطي في بالك ان تفكيرك ممكن يكون فيه حاجة غلط...مفيش انسان كامل...
و عشان نعرف غلطاتنا لازم ناخد آراء الناس التانية بالذات أهل الخبرة...

لازم تتشاوري مع أب اعترافك و مع عيلتك...لكن في الآخر ده قرارك و انتي لوحدك هتتحملي مسؤوليته...

لكن لما تقولي اخته اتجوزت واحد مسلم...فيه مشكلة هنا في التربية...تربية أخته على الأقل...و لازم نقلق و ندرس الموضوع كويس...مابقولش بالضرورة هيكون وحش...لكن ربنا ادانا عقل برضو


----------



## انت الفادي (8 مارس 2010)

miro13 قال:


> لا يا فادي ابدا انا ما زعلت احنا كلنا عائلة واحدة بس انا كل ما في الامر انني اريد الزواج من الشخص الذي استطيع التفاهم معه وانا انسانة لا اقتنع بالزواج التقليدي ولا يناسب تفكيري ابدا فالشخص الذي اتكلم عنه انسان مثل اي انسان اخر لا ينقصه شيئا سوى الظروف التي يقع بها وهي لا تمنع ان يكون انسان يستحق التضحية كغيره من الناس فمال والجاه ليست كل شيء ممكن ان اتزوج انسان بمال وعائلة،  ولكن ما فائدتها اذا لم نستطيع التعامل مع بعضنا وان يكون تفكيري وقلبي لانسان اخر لا احب ان اظلم احد وان اكون في مثل هذه المواقف،،، وتاكد انني لا ازعل فلكل انسان رائه وتفكيره يختلف عن الاخر، لاكون صريحة اكثر معك انا انسانة لا تهمني المظاهر الكاذبة وال prestige


*الاخت ميرو..
اولا احب ان اعطيكي هذا النص من الكتاب المقدس :
*[Q-BIBLE]*متى الأصحاح 7 العدد 11 فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ أَشْرَارٌ تَعْرِفُونَ أَنْ تُعْطُوا أَوْلاَدَكُمْ عَطَايَا جَيِّدَةً فَكَمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ أَبُوكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ يَهَبُ خَيْرَاتٍ لِلَّذِينَ يَسْأَلُونَهُ. * [/Q-BIBLE]

*من هذا النص تقدري ان تعرفي ان عطايا الله لنا تفوق الحدود و تفوق الوصف..
فنحن نطلب من الاب و نقول له يا رب افعل ما في صالحنا..
فلماذا نحزن عندما يفعل بالفعل ما هو في صالحنا؟؟
صديقيني .. جميع الاشياء تعمل معا للخير.
فعدم نجاح هذه العلاقة او رفض اهلك قد يكون فيه خير لك حتي و ان نظرتي له الان بنظرة انه شر..
فنحن لا نعرف ما يخفيه لنا المستقبل و لكن بطلبتنا من الله ان يحفظنا و ان يحمينا من الشرير قد طلبنا منه ايضا ان يحفظنا من مثل هذه الشرور.. و هذا يقود الي انه ربما نهاية هذه العلاقة اسواء من حالها الان..
ما اطلبه منك الان ان تفعلي التالي:
اولا : ان تثقي في وعود الله لنا و انه يحب الخير لنا.
ثانيا: صلي علي الدوام و اطلبي من الله المعونة,
ثالثا: سلمي حياتك للمسيح و دعيه هو يقود حياتك و صدقيني سيقدم لك حياة هنيئة اكثر من ما كنت تتمنين لنفسك.
ربنا يحفظك.
رابعا : لا تخسري اهلك لاي سبب كان لان هذا سينغص عليك حياتك الي الابد.
خامسا: في الغالب للوالدين حق في تصرفاتهم بحكم سنهم و خبرتهم في الحياة ( هذا لا يعني انهم دائما علي حق و لكن في الغالب )
*​


----------



## Fady_1 (9 مارس 2010)

miro13 قال:


> لا يا فادي ابدا انا ما زعلت احنا كلنا عائلة واحدة بس انا كل ما في الامر انني اريد الزواج من الشخص الذي استطيع التفاهم معه وانا انسانة لا اقتنع بالزواج التقليدي ولا يناسب تفكيري ابدا فالشخص الذي اتكلم عنه انسان مثل اي انسان اخر لا ينقصه شيئا سوى الظروف التي يقع بها وهي لا تمنع ان يكون انسان يستحق التضحية كغيره من الناس فمال والجاه ليست كل شيء ممكن ان اتزوج انسان بمال وعائلة، ولكن ما فائدتها اذا لم نستطيع التعامل مع بعضنا وان يكون تفكيري وقلبي لانسان اخر لا احب ان اظلم احد وان اكون في مثل هذه المواقف،،، وتاكد انني لا ازعل فلكل انسان رائه وتفكيره يختلف عن الاخر، لاكون صريحة اكثر معك انا انسانة لا تهمني المظاهر الكاذبة وال prestige


 
يا ميرو أنا حاسس بكل مشاعرك تجاهه وصدقينى أنا معاكى مش ضدك بس بحاول أخليكى تشوفى الامور من زوايا مختلفه 

طب ليا عدة أسئله 

ما موقف أمك وعمتك وخالتك من الموضوع كله ؟؟
من المعترض بالتحديد من العائله وسبب إعتراضه الاساسى ؟؟ 
من الموافق عليه وسبب موافقته ؟؟
هل هناك صداقه عائليه مشتركه ؟؟
ما هى درجه تدينه هو تحديداً بغض النظر عن باقى أسرته وأنتى أيضاً ؟؟
هل هناك دافع شخصى خاص بكى دافع قوى للزواج منه غير الحب الاجابه بنعم أو لا فقط ؟؟

أسف لكثرة الاسئله ولكنى بالفعل أريد ان أساعدك بكل صدق


----------



## miro13 (9 مارس 2010)

fady_1 قال:


> يا ميرو أنا حاسس بكل مشاعرك تجاهه وصدقينى أنا معاكى مش ضدك بس بحاول أخليكى تشوفى الامور من زوايا مختلفه
> 
> طب ليا عدة أسئله
> 
> ...


ابدا لا مشكلة في الاسئلة


----------



## SALVATION (9 مارس 2010)

> اننا نريد بعضنا ونريد الزواج بسحب مشيئة الرب


_عارفة مشكلتك ايه انك عايزه الامور تسير زى ما انتى عايزة وتقولى انها مشيئة الله_
_اطلبى دائما فى صلاتك الصالح _
_اللى ربنا شيفة صح_
_مش اللى انتى شيفة_
_وبلاش انانية فى الاختيار انظرى للموضوع بشمولية وشوفى هو هيكون ضرر لمين قبل ما يكون منفعة وقتية ليكى _
_انتى طرحتى سؤالك مش علشان تخدى ارشاد انتى طرحتى علشان تلاقى حد يسندك فى موقفك وقرارك_
_فكرى فى مستقبلك ومستقبل اولادك اللى هيجوا بعدين_
_علشان متندميش_

_اعتزر عن لهجتى فى الرد_
_يسوع يكون دليلك_​


----------



## Fady_1 (9 مارس 2010)

أشكرك يا ميرو على الاجابه على أسئلتى والان لقد تعرفت على الموضوع كله بشكل عام وسوف أعمل على مساعدتك بمشيئة الرب 



miro13 قال:


> *امي رافضة، عمتي وخالتي تعرفانه جيدا ويروه انسان رائع *


 
لى سؤال هنا وهو ما سبب رفض أمك تحديداً ؟؟
من الاكبر سناً أمك أم خالتك ؟؟
من هم الاعز على أمك أو من هم المقربين إليها والتى تستشيرهم ؟؟




miro13 قال:


> *
> اخواني ووامي *


 
هل هناك أسباب لكل واحد منهم على حده أم كلهم مشتركون فى نفس الاسباب التى عرضتيها سابقاً ؟؟
لو لكل منهم سبب أرجو أن تفصليه حتى نعرف تحديداً المشكله ؟؟
وهل من ضمن أخواتك بنات أم كلهم رجال ؟؟




miro13 قال:


> *
> 
> والدي كان غير معترض الى ان اقنعه اخي بانه غير مناسب
> كان موقف ابي من الموضوع ان كل الناس خير وبركة ولكن اخي الكبير اقنعه بطريقة واخرى بان يغير تفكيره *




لو تعلمى ما قاله أخوكى له وأدى لتغيير رأيه أرجو أن تخبرينا به 




miro13 قال:


> *
> 
> *





miro13 قال:


> *كان ابي يقف بجانبي وفجاة انقلب الموضوع ومن ذلك الوقت لم يحاول حتى والدي ان يفاتحني بالموضوع *




ما هى طبيعه علاقتك بوالدك بعيداً عن موضوع الزواج أى قبل ما حدث ؟؟
 


miro13 قال:


> *ابنة عمي و خالتي موافقين لانه انسان طيب وحنون وغير اناني وتراه يحبني ويريدني بكل صدق لا يروه كما يروا اهلي انه لن يسعدني *



 
*من أين عرفوا تلك المعلومات عنه ؟؟*
*هل هناك صداقه عائليه مشتركه و هو ما قصدته بسؤالى السابق عن الصداقه العائليه ...*



miro13 قال:


> *بالنسبة له دائما يصلي ويقوم بخدمة الكنيسة، اما انا فالصلاة و قراءة الكتاب المقدس دائما *




الرب يبارككم 
 



miro13 قال:


> *نعم*


 
لا تقلقى فسوف أستمر فى العمل على مساعدتك حتى تصلى للطريق الصحيح بمشيئة الرب


----------



## حمورابي (9 مارس 2010)

تحية
عزيزتي صاحبة الموضوع . 
أن كان الشاب بحبك وأن كان لديه عمل ومكان عمل لكي يكون القوت للعاءلة ومكان للزواج من حضرتك 
وأذا كان شاب ذو أخلاق لاغبار عليها ألأن خاصة ً وهو شاب مؤمن . لايوجد أي مشكلة 
تزوجيه . وأعتذر عن هذا الكلام . أنت من سوف تتزوجينهُ وليس أهلك . غداً تخرجين من بيت أهلك لا أحد سوف ينفعك سوى زوجك
 لذلك يترك الرجل أباهُ وأمه ويلتصق بأمرءتهُ ويكون ألأثنان واحد . 
أذهبي الى أقرب كنيسة وأعملي هنالك زواج أي فرح بالمصري أعتقد . 
وتزوجيه وأذهبي الى بيتك الجديد وكلها شهر أو أقل سوف ترين أن أهلك قد زاروكي في البيت . 
وباركوكي . . 
هذا أفضل حل من جهة نظري على الموضوع . 
واتمنى أن تصلي الى هدفك . 
تحياتي


----------



## miro13 (9 مارس 2010)

fady_1 قال:


> أشكرك يا ميرو على الاجابه على أسئلتى والان لقد تعرفت على الموضوع كله بشكل عام وسوف أعمل على مساعدتك بمشيئة الرب
> 
> شكرا جزيلا لتحملك كل هذا وسماع القصة
> 
> ...




*سلام المسيح *


----------



## girgis yahia (9 مارس 2010)

apsoti قال:


> لا تعليق


لقد اصبت
                                        لا تعليق فعلا على هذا الاسلوب الذى يوضح الحقيقة المختفية


----------



## miro13 (9 مارس 2010)

girgis yahia قال:


> لقد اصبت
> لا تعليق فعلا على هذا الاسلوب الذى يوضح الحقيقة المختفية


girgis yahia ما هي الحقيقة المختفية في هذا الموضوع التي لا تحتاج الى تعليق ؟؟؟؟
الرب معكم دائما


----------



## Fady_1 (11 مارس 2010)

miro13 قال:


> girgis yahia ما هي الحقيقة المختفية في هذا الموضوع التي لا تحتاج الى تعليق ؟؟؟؟
> الرب معكم دائما


 
بعتذر لك يا ميرو عن ما صدر من جرجس يحيى سواء كان بقصد أو بغير قصد 

وأوجه الجميع أن الموضوع خاص بشخصيه ميرو وكل عضو يسجل فى أى منتدى من حقه أن يطلب المساعده وعلى من يستطيع المساعده أن يدله لنكون جميعاً إخوه 

فغالباً لا يعرف أحد منا الاخر فلا توجد هنا حقائق مختفيه ولا غيره 


وسوف أكتب نصائحىلكى يا ميرو


----------



## miro13 (11 مارس 2010)

fady_1 قال:


> بعتذر لك يا ميرو عن ما صدر من جرجس يحيى سواء كان بقصد أو بغير قصد
> 
> وأوجه الجميع أن الموضوع خاص بشخصيه ميرو وكل عضو يسجل فى أى منتدى من حقه أن يطلب المساعده وعلى من يستطيع المساعده أن يدله لنكون جميعاً إخوه
> 
> ...


 
شكرا لك فادي على الرد اللطيف، وبصراحة انت لطيف جدا لتعاونك معي

سلام المسيح


----------



## Fady_1 (11 مارس 2010)

miro13 قال:


> شكرا لك فادي على الرد اللطيف، وبصراحة انت لطيف جدا لتعاونك معي
> 
> سلام المسيح


 
لا شكر على واجب يا ميرو بل أنا من اشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقه تلك والتى إن دلت على شيئ فإنها تدل على أخلاقك أنتى اللطيفه

وأيضاً لا تشكرينى على تعاونى معكى فأنا أحب الخير للجميع وأشعر بكى وبمشكلتك واقدر ظروفك 

وأحب أن أطمئنك بأن لكل مشكله حل 

وأن من بداخل المشكله لا يرى الحل وهو كما قال المثل اللى أيده فى الميه مش زى اللى إيده فى النار ولو نظرنا للمثل من جانبه الايجابى فسنجد اللى أيده فى الميه يتكلم بهدوء ويرى الامور بوضوح أكثر بينما اللى أيده فى النار يشعر بأن المشكله عويصه وليس لها حل 

سوف أخبرك بإقتراحاتى


----------



## Fady_1 (11 مارس 2010)

miro13 قال:


> *امي ترفض لانها لا تراه مناسبا من الناحية الاجتماعية،وانه لن يستطيع ان يعيشني في نفس المستوى الذي اعيش فيه علما باننا لسنا من الاغنياء نحن من عائلة متوسطة وان كل ما يهمها هو المجتمع والناس والاصدقاء السبب الثاني ان اخته متزوجة كما ذكرت من شخص مسلم... *
> 
> *خالتي و هي اقرب لي من امي لاني انا وامي لا نتفاهم كثيرا وتزيد المشكلة، اعتقد لان امي لم تكن تجلس معي دائما واراها تعامل الكثيرين احسن من معاملتها لي....*



 
لا تتكلمى مع والدتك فى أى شيئ بخصوصه مطلقاً 
وعليكى أن تشرحى الامر بصورة أخرى لخالتك وهى من خلال التقرب لها ومصارحتها بكل شيئ وأن تطلبى منها أن تتكلم مع والدتك على أنفراد بعيداً عن إخوتك وتوضح لها أن الحياه الزوجيه لا تشترى فيها السعاده بالمال وتخبرها بأنكى ستعيشين فى سعاده معه وأنه ليس فقير ويحبكى وسيسعى لاسعادك بكل طاقته وووووو ....




miro13 قال:


> *اخواني.....*




من هو أقرب إخوتك إليكى وما طبيعة علاقته بكى وكم يبلغ من العمر والفرق بينه وبين أخيكى الكبير كم سنه 




miro13 قال:


> *انه لن يرضى بزواج اخته من شخص اخته متزوجة مسلم وان prestige قدام الناس لا يسمح له بذلك بسبب وضعه الاجتماعي والعملي لانه موظف في بنك، فاقتنع والدي بذلك (قالوا لي اني سوف ادمرهم اذا تزوجت هذا الشخص) وانهم سوف يتبرون مني
> *



ما هو مقصدهم من أنكى سوف تدمريهم ؟؟
وهل أخوكى متزوج وما علاقته بزوجته هل هناك مشاكل .... الخ 



miro13 قال:


> *كانت رائعة وانا احب والدي كثيرا ولكن بعد ما حصل وتكلم معه اخي لم يعد يكلمني بالموضوع ودائما يعطي اخي الحق بالكلام معي، حتى عندما تكلم سيادة المطران مع والدي لم يقل لي اي شيء ترك الموضوع في يد اخي....
> *




لكن هل هناك كلام عادى بينك وبين والدك فى أى موضوع أخر أم أنه أمتنع عن الكلام معكى فى كل المواضيع (( خاصمكى ))


----------



## miro13 (11 مارس 2010)

fady_1 قال:


> [/size][/color][/color][/size]
> 
> لا تتكلمى مع والدتك فى أى شيئ بخصوصه مطلقاً
> وعليكى أن تشرحى الامر بصورة أخرى لخالتك وهى من خلال التقرب لها ومصارحتها بكل شيئ وأن تطلبى منها أن تتكلم مع والدتك على أنفراد بعيداً عن إخوتك وتوضح لها أن الحياه الزوجيه لا تشترى فيها السعاده بالمال وتخبرها بأنكى ستعيشين فى سعاده معه وأنه ليس فقير ويحبكى وسيسعى لاسعادك بكل طاقته وووووو ....
> ...


 
سلام المسيح


----------



## ماريو ايهاب (11 مارس 2010)

من يجمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان


----------



## Strident (11 مارس 2010)

##############


آسف كتبت إجابة في موضوع خطأ...كنت أقصد موضوعاً آخر...


سلام


----------



## Fady_1 (14 مارس 2010)

أسف للتأخير 



miro13 قال:


> *بصراحة حاولت خالتي التكلم مع والدتي بالموضوع و لكنها فشلت و ولغاية الان لم تستطيع ان تساعدني في ذلك لان امي لا تعطيها المجال
> *




هل هناك شخص أخر متقدم إليكى ؟؟ أم أن الامور هادئه نوعاً ما ؟؟

أجعلى خالتك لا تكلم أمك فى الموضوع مره أخرى فى تلك الفتره 




miro13 قال:


> *الثاني، علاقة عادية و احيانا متوترة، 30 سنة واخي الكبير 38
> *


 
حسنى علاقتك بأخوكى الثانى أكثر من العلاقة العاديه تلك أو المتوتره فى بعض الاحيان ... ولكن لا تتكلمى معه فى أمر الزواج ... فقط حسنى علاقتك به ... كان تشاركيه أهتماماته حتى لو لم تستهويكى .... أطمئنى على أخباره ... وحاولى أن تجعلى الامر متدرج حتى لا يشعر بالتغيير الفجائى 




miro13 قال:


> *خاطب، و لا ادري ماهي طبيعة العلاقة بينهم لانني لا اهتم بذلك، هم من سوف يتاثرون بعلاقتهم مع بعضهم ليست انا
> *


 
هل يجب خطيبته أم هو زواج تقليدى وأرتباط مصالح ؟؟
ما هى علاقتك الشخصيه بخطيبته ؟؟
* 



miro13 قال:



لا لم نتخاصم ولكن اسلوب كلامي معهم تغير من هادئ الى عصبي نوعا ما، فانا لم اعد اكلمهم بطريقة عادية كل كلامي اصبح فيه نبرة عصبية.....

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
حاولى السيطره على أنفعالاتك فتلك الامور تحتاج الهدوء .. لان العصبيه ستزيدها تعقيداً


----------



## miro13 (14 مارس 2010)

fady_1 قال:


> أسف للتأخير
> 
> ابدا يا فادي ما في مشكلة وشكرا جزيلا على الرد
> 
> ...


*

شكرا جزيلا لك 

الرب معك دائما*


----------



## miro13 (14 مارس 2010)

*ما هى علاقتك الشخصيه بخطيبته ؟؟*

علاقة احترام ومحبة احترمها وتحترمني لانها لا دخل لها بما حصل ولا اعتقد انها تعرف شي عن الموضوع، ولا اريد ان تعرف بذلك


----------



## fredyyy (14 مارس 2010)

miro13 قال:


> هل ترضى المسيحية ان اهرب وان اتزوج منه بدون معرفة اهلي،،، هل هذا مسموح ام لا،،
> 
> انا انسانة مسيحية و لا اريد ان اقوم بخطئة ضذ المسيحية


 

*أختي رجاء التروي والهدوء وضبط عواطفك *

*فقد ُتعمي عواطفك طريقك لعمل ما يُرضي الله*

*هل الهروب للزواج ..... طريق الله ..... بالطبع لا*

*وإذا كنتِ إنسانه مسيحية حقيقية تدربي على معرفة مشيئة الله *

*موضوعك يحتاج لصوم وصلاة وسيسمعك صوته ثقي في إلهك *

*فقط أظهري طاعة غير مشروطة لله ... وسيُنير لكِ الطريق *
أمثالٌ 16 : 25 
تُوجَدُ طَرِيقٌ *تَظْهَرُ لِلإِنْسَانِ مُسْتَقِيمَةً* *وَعَاقِبَتُهَا طُرُقُ الْمَوْتِ*. 

​


----------



## Fady_1 (15 مارس 2010)

miro13 قال:


> *ابدا يا فادي ما في مشكلة وشكرا جزيلا على الرد
> *


 
لا شكر على واجب بل أنا من أشكرك على تقديرك لتأخيرى 



miro13 قال:


> *سوف احاول جاهدة ان افعل بنصيحتك
> *


 
أشكرك على تقبل النصيحه وأرجوكى أبذلى كل ما فى وسعك فسوف نستفيد من تلك العلاقه فى الفتره القادمه 



miro13 قال:


> *زواج تقليدي وارتباط مصالح بعنف
> *


 
متى سيتم زواجه ؟؟ 
وهل سيكون فى بيت أخر أم معكم فى نفس البيت ؟؟



miro13 قال:


> *انشالله اعود لما كنت عليه سابقا*




ضرورى جداً أن تعودى لسابق عهدهم بكى .. بصورة طبيعيه 
 





miro13 قال:


> علاقة احترام ومحبة احترمها وتحترمني لانها لا دخل لها بما حصل ولا اعتقد انها تعرف شي عن الموضوع، ولا اريد ان تعرف بذلك


 
لكى ما تريدين 

ولا أنسى أن أقدر تلك المشاركه القيمه والتى فى محلها تماماً 




fredyyy قال:


> *أختي رجاء التروي والهدوء وضبط عواطفك *
> 
> *فقد ُتعمي عواطفك طريقك لعمل ما يُرضي الله*
> 
> ...



 
وما اقوله هو خطوات فقط للوصول لحل لكن الرب يدبر كل شيئ أولاً وأخيراً


----------



## miro13 (15 مارس 2010)

متى سيتم زواجه ؟؟ 

بصراحة لا ادري متى بالضبط 

وهل سيكون فى بيت أخر أم معكم فى نفس البيت ؟؟

لا سوف يكون في بيت اخر 








شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## Fady_1 (16 مارس 2010)

miro13 قال:


> لا سوف يكون في بيت اخر


 
هذا خبر جيد جداً 



miro13 قال:


> متى سيتم زواجه ؟؟
> بصراحة لا ادري متى بالضبط


 

أرجوكى حاولى الوصول إلى الميعاد فهى نقطه مهمه جداً من وجهة نظرى التى أبنى عليها حل المشكله فكل سؤال يؤثر فى الاسراع فى الحل أو لا 

وأنا أقترح ان لا تسألى أى شخص هذا السؤال 
بل أتمنى أن تسألى خطيبة أخوكى عن موعد الزواج 
وطبعاً لا يتم السؤال بشكل مباشر بل يكون فى حوار عادى ودردشه أسئليها هنفرح بيكى أمتى يا ترى ؟؟ أو ما شابه ذلك ولكن فى عدم وجود أحد معكم لا قريب ولا غريب 



miro13 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك




لا شكر على واجب الشكر لكى أنتى لتعاونك معى 

وأرجوكى لا تقلقى وتتعجلى النتيجه فالامر يحتاج لصبر وهدوء

وللمتابعه :-

1- ما أخبار علاقتك بأخوكى الاخر 
2- ما أخبار حالتك المزاجيه الان هل أستطعتى العوده لسابق عهدك


----------

